# squid authenticated automatic



## fabianorbatista (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello

Sorry my English, I have a squid server authenticated automatic, I'm building a new server with squid 3, set up samba, etc. .... but I'm having a problem when the user will navigate when it opens a window and enter the url of the site's service squid restart, I'm not very good at freebsd not long ago that I'm moving to attach the logs that have the cache.log and the messages, and rode the truss command will attach the log and also the squid-d5, all logs will be attached. If someone can help me.


Thank you.


----------

